# ANZ Online Investment Account



## Plutonic (18 January 2011)

Is there anything like this:

http://www.anz.com/personal/investments-advice/products-services/online-investment-account/

But with a lower starting investment?


----------



## So_Cynical (18 January 2011)

Dude seriously...Open a high interest online account and save week by week and before you know it...boom, you got the 1K needed....disciplined money management and goal setting is an important part of successful stock market investing, or any investing really.


----------



## Plutonic (18 January 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> Dude seriously...Open a high interest online account and save week by week and before you know it...boom, you got the 1K needed....disciplined money management and goal setting is an important part of successful stock market investing, or any investing really.




I think I will, but really a high interest account wont really change much, I'll get an extra $20 max, right?


----------



## Julia (18 January 2011)

Plutonic said:


> I think I will, but really a high interest account wont really change much, I'll get an extra $20 max, right?




For god's sake, plutonic, work it out for yourself without having to refer every tiny thought to someone else for confirmation.
If you can't figure out what you will earn from any investment, you should stay completely away from everything more sophisticated than a piggy bank.


----------



## Plutonic (18 January 2011)

Julia said:


> For god's sake, plutonic, work it out for yourself without having to refer every tiny thought to someone else for confirmation.
> If you can't figure out what you will earn from any investment, you should stay completely away from everything more sophisticated than a piggy bank.




If you don't want to help you don't have to, but this is just pathetic. Sure I ask a lot of questions, I'm a full-time University student, I don't have much money. I want to get everything right before I risk it. I'm only just learning, so it's hard for me to understand all of the information out there, at least by asking questions here I get the answers I need explained in a way that I can understand. There's no need for you to be so condescending about it, if you don't want to help, just ignore my posts. It's not like I'm hassling you personally for information.

At least you're the only elitist I've come across since I started learning about all this, but surely you're not the smartest investor out there, so don't act like it.


----------



## Julia (18 January 2011)

There are plenty of cost free sources of information.  You could consider the basic education available on www.asx.com.au.

Of course people will be happy to help with questions that you cannot as a beginner reasonably be expected to know the answers to.

But when it comes to asking whether you'd be better off with a term deposit or an at call account, if you can't work that out for yourself, you have a long way to go.
You are a university student.  Most first year high school students wouldn't find it too difficult to figure out which is the better deal.

Btw, have you actually worked your way through all of the Beginners' Lounge forum on this site?

There are very few questions from beginners that have not already been asked and answered.


----------



## tothemax6 (18 January 2011)

Plutonic said:


> If you don't want to help you don't have to, but this is just pathetic. Sure I ask a lot of questions, I'm a full-time University student, I don't have much money. I want to get everything right before I risk it. I'm only just learning, so it's hard for me to understand all of the information out there, at least by asking questions here I get the answers I need explained in a way that I can understand. There's no need for you to be so condescending about it, if you don't want to help, just ignore my posts. It's not like I'm hassling you personally for information.
> 
> At least you're the only elitist I've come across since I started learning about all this, but surely you're not the smartest investor out there, so don't act like it.



I'm sure she is meaning it for your own good. 

But regarding the interest, yes if you don't invest much you won't get much interest. High interest accounts are more to protect your money from inflation than for investing. If you really have less than $1k, that's fine, we all start somewhere. However, keep in mind that only the most successful investors manage returns for a good year in excess of 100%. Sometimes it will be a loss, sometimes just 10 or 20%. And if you invest via a fund, we are still talking around 20% for the year (with some funds doing much better, some losing money).

So if you start with $500, and the investment goes OK and say you get 20%, you get $100 for the year. That's just *$100* for a *year*. It is not much. If you want to get started, start by studying. When you have done some studying, practice buying by having a list on paper of shares you have pretend-bought, with the time of purchase and the price of each transaction.
If you simply must buy some shares, and you have say $500, you could invest in one carefully selected company and see how it goes. With CMC markets you will only pay $10 brokerage. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## drsmith (19 January 2011)

Plutonic said:


> I think I will, but really a high interest account wont really change much, I'll get an extra $20 max, right?



So_Cynical's point I think was more about a savings ethic.

Share investments require a larger amount of capital than cash investments (bank deposits).


----------



## BigWillieStyles (15 June 2013)

Hello all,

Im starting to pack some money away into my savings and was going to invest in some shares however i have found some earler posts on the forum that show that ANZ had a promising online investment account. Anyone still using this and able to share their experience? 

Thanks

Will


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (27 July 2013)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im starting to pack some money away into my savings and was going to invest in some shares however i have found some earler posts on the forum that show that ANZ had a promising online investment account. Anyone still using this and able to share their experience?
> 
> ...




With a 1% Management fee and 0.25% for each transaction I'd look elsewhere 

I'm trying to see if there is some kind of beneficiary account that we can set up for the kids (15 and under).


----------

